
Show HN: Google Spreadsheet AddOn to extract tables from images - saradhi
https://gsuite.google.com/marketplace/app/extracttable_image_to_spreadsheet/387162865168
======
saradhi
Hello HN,

I'm Saradhi, taking care of the product and 60% of its development here at
ExtractTable. We have launched the service with an HN post in Aug 2019. Today
we are 700+ users strong, with over 17000+ free web demo conversions and
145000+ images and PDF pages processed combined through purchased credits.

Although we started to be a developer product, with the request from our
premium user, we developed the addon, which I thought will be useful for non-
developers and makes it easier for the companies with the workflow integrated
to Google Spreadsheets.

Happy to take your feedback and questions.

Thank you.

